# New Week



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

I have to beat SUE to it before she beats us all up.

VOTE VOTE VOTE NOW
its a new week and we want to stay at number 1.

:help:


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Uh, oh..#2. Let's get busy!


----------



## ALFA WOLF (May 24, 2005)

I Voted On Every Computer In The School!!!


----------



## Georgia Peach (Sep 23, 2005)

voted and been voting everyday


----------

